
Man agrees to pay $25,000 for abusing YouTube’s takedown system - prawn
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/man-agrees-to-pay-25000-for-abusing-youtubes-takedown-system/
======
panpanna
In this case he tried to blackmail people and it was easy to prove it in a
court.

But bogus takedown and demonization notices are sent by "activists" to science
channels on a daily basis. These are harder to prove as malicious acts and
Google doesn't do a damn thing to help content creators.

(Activists = flat-earthers, anti-vaxers and so on. I assume political channels
also attract their own group of "activists")

------
kup0
Fake takedown/demonetization notices are a HUGE problem on YT.

Number of twitch streamers' YT channels have had the majority of their back
catalog of videos deleted because of these.

The same type of videos will all be claimed by 20 different sources, and then
those videos will also be copied and turn up on various Russian sites...

And that's not even considering the bogus takedowns from "legitimate"
entities.

~~~
rasz
I suspect twitch streamers back catalogs are gone due to something else - YT
has a rule against promoting Twitch streams
[https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/1008752236027973632](https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/1008752236027973632)
[https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/12/youtube-terminates-
accou...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/12/youtube-terminates-accounts-
promoting-twitch-streams/)

------
ajhurliman
They gave out his address too? I didn't even realize YouTube collected home
addresses.

~~~
philpem
If you send a counter-notice to a Youtube copyright strike, you're required to
provide your full name and physical address.

Most providers do the same with reg'lar old DMCA takedown notices and counter-
notices. The complainant's address is often removed from the claim notice (or
is a PO Box), but the defendant is required to give their physical address. I
assume the intent is so that it's possible to serve notice if the counter-
claim turns out to be false.

I've heard of stalkers using copyright claims to try to get the address of
their targets. I've never seen any physical evidence of it happening, but it
wouldn't surprise me in the least.

